
Elon Musk joins Donald Trump’s advisory council - oakesm9
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/elon-musk-donald-trump-advisory-council-a7474416.html?cmpid=facebook-post
======
towndrunk
He should be good in this role. He knows how to spend government money.

